

Jar of Fireflies - mkirsche
http://www.instructables.com/id/Jar-of-Fireflies/?ALLSTEPS

======
grandalf
This is very cool. I imagine a firefly might consider it to be in the uncanny
valley of cute but unconvincing firefly simulations.

It's fascinating to see the successful use of micro-controllers to create
lush, organic experiences. A teledildonics boom has been predicted for years,
but this kind of demo makes me think that it's going to happen any day.

------
14113
Ah, reminds me of the old stuff this guy used to do; specifically the section
named "fireflys"[sic]:
[https://home.comcast.net/~botronics/](https://home.comcast.net/~botronics/)

------
iamwil
I actually made this! The hardest thing was to hand-solder the wires onto the
SMT LED.

------
mildweed
I tried doing this exact project for table decorations for my wedding
reception. As it turns out, this project fell to the bottom of the to-do list
and never got completed. Anybody need some parts??

------
gohrt
Instead of surface mounting, let the LEDs dangle, and introduce a bit of
current from air flow or a mineral oil fill.

